# Welches Notebook für WOW



## Fips80 (1. Januar 2011)

*Welches Notebook für WOW*

Welches dieser Notebooks ist für WOW am besten geeignet?
Muß nicht auf höchsten deteils laufen, min oder mittel reicht mir.

Toshiba Satellite C660D-10P 39,6 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Asus A52JE-EX079V 39,6 cm Notebook schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Acer Extensa 5635ZG-452G32MNKK 39.6 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Oder gibt es einen anderen Vorschlag ind der Preisklassen bis 450 euro. Wenn möglich bei Amazon da ich da noch Gutscheine habe.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches Notebook für WOW*

Ganz klar das Asus, die anderen sind locker 20-40% lansgamer.

Die 5470 sollte WoW (die Urversion ohen Addons usw) auf mittel iin 50-60 FPS schaffen. Die anderen beiden wohl eher unter 30FPS


----------



## riedochs (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches Notebook für WOW*

Das Toshiba dürfte die schnellere CPU haben, das Asus die bessere Grafikkkarte


----------



## Scaevolus (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches Notebook für WOW*

Hi!
Könnt ihr mir ein paar Vorschläge machen welche Laptops für WoW mit allen Erweiterungen in frage kämen?
Mittlere bis gute Grafik sollte drin sein bei max 700 Euro!
Lese mich grade erst selber in die Thematik Notebook ein und bin daher auf der Suche nach ansetzen welche aktuellen Modelle in Frage kämen bzw. was ein Notebook schon drin haben sollte um WoW gescheit spielen zu können.
Anbei weitere neue bzw. neuere Spieletitel sind für den gesuchten Laptop uninteressant.

Ich danke euch im vorraus 

Grüße


----------



## Fips80 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches Notebook für WOW*



riedochs schrieb:


> Das Toshiba dürfte die schnellere CPU haben, das Asus die bessere Grafikkkarte



Die Frage ist jetzt was bringt mehr?

Und wie siehts mit dem Acer aus? Das Notebook meiner Frau ist gleich wie das Acer, bis auf die Grafikkarte. Bei ihrem ist eine g 310M verbaut und WOW läuft ganz gut. Ist die g 105M viel langsamer?


----------



## Google (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches Notebook für WOW*

Grafik bringt dir auf jeden Fall mehr. Bei den meisten neuen Games ist es viel viel wichtiger eine gute Grafikkarte zu haben als eine schnelle CPU.

Ich sage mal mit genug Ram (3GB+) und einer guten Grafikkarte kannst du ruhig eine 2Ghz CPU haben für WoW.
Beides ist natürlich noch besser


----------



## Superwip (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches Notebook für WOW*



> Grafik bringt dir auf jeden Fall mehr. Bei den meisten neuen Games ist es viel viel wichtiger eine gute Grafikkarte zu haben als eine schnelle CPU.



WoW ist aber kein "neueres" Game und kann zum Teil sehr CPU Fordernd sein...

Tatsächlich hängt es von der Situation und den Einstellungen ab; @ min schafft etwa selbst eine GMA 950 WoW noch halbwegs flüssig, ein schwacher CPU, etwa ein Einkerner wie der AMD Sempron 140 oder gar ein Intel ATOM kann selbst auf minimalen Einstellungen für Ruckler sorgen, mit letzterem ist WoW kaum spielbar

Wenn du also auf hohen Einstellungen zocken willst und gelegentliche Ruckler, etwa in Hauptstädten in Kauf nimmst solltest du mehr Wert auf die Grafik legen, wenn du mit niedrigen Einstellungen spielen willst, das Spiel aber immer flüssig laufen muss mehr Wert auf den CPU


----------



## Google (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches Notebook für WOW*

Also zum Vergleich: Auf meinem damaligen Macbook White lief WoW WotLK auch in Dalaran auf nem vollen PVP Server auf LOW ohne Schatten (Die fressen sehr viel Resourcen.) mit 1280x800 immer flüssig mit 30+ FPS.

Das Book hatte *2,26Ghz DC* und eine shared Memory *Geforce 9400M (256MB DDR3 1066Mhz)*.

Aber wenn du natürlich eher die Grafik genießen willst solltest du nicht am Book sparen.
450€ ist da recht knapp bemessen wie ich finde. Dann lieber so zwischen 600€ und 700€ und ein Book nehmen wo an Qualität und Verarbeitung gespart wurde und dafür starke Komponenten drin sind. mysn.de, One.de oder sowas. Vllt auch mal bei notebooksbilliger.de alles durchsehen.
Dann bist du auch für kommende Updates noch gewappnet.


----------



## Alex555 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches Notebook für WOW*

also ich habe eine HD 4570, den Vorgänger der HD 5470, hab aber schon öfters auf HD 5470 Niveau übertaktet^^  Auf jeden Fall kann ich damit auch einigermassen spielen, du brauchst dir von dieser Grafikkarte keine Wunder erwarten, doch die meisten Games packt sie auf mittel, ältere wie cs:s auch auf hoch. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie WOW läuft, habs noch nie gezockt. Bei mir laufen mit T4200 Dualcore 2x2 Ghz :   MW 2  hoch   30-50fps ,  Crysis mittel  25-30fps ,  MW  hoch 35-50fps ,    crysis Warhead mittel 30-35fps 
alles auf dx 9 versteht sich, dx 10 ist die grafikkarte hoffnungslos überfordert. 
Also die Grafikkarte sollte WOW schon flüssig in mittel schaffen, von der CPU weiss ich gar nix ^^


----------



## Fips80 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches Notebook für WOW*

Also ich werde mir jetzt wohl eines dieser Notebooks zulegen.

Lenovo B560 39,6 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Samsung RV510 39.6 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Asus A52JE-EX079V 39,6 cm Notebook schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Ich weis nor nicht welches. Entweder das mit der besten Grafik?
Oder doch lieber das mit der schnellsten CPU?
Was ist wichtiger für WOW?


----------



## Google (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches Notebook für WOW*

Das Asus hat auf jeden Fall die stärkste Grafikkarte einer Auswahl. (Höchste 3D Mark Ergebnisse laut Notebookcheck.de)
CPU dafür nur 2Ghz. Das Samsung hat dagegen 2,3Ghz. Ist ein Konflikt, da 2Ghz schon recht grenzwertig sind wenn du in Dalaran rumrennst.
Wirkliche ZOCK-Notebooks sind alle drei aber nicht.

Notebookcheck-Grafik

Geforce 310M, HD 545v, HD 5470

Gut auf Mittel mit etwas Abstrichen bei den Schatten wird WoW aber in den neuen Addons kein Problem.


----------



## Fips80 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches Notebook für WOW*

Ich habe mir jetzt dieses Notebook bestellt. Ich denke das reicht aus für meine Zwecke.

Acer Aspire 5738ZG-454G50Mnbb 39,6 cm Notebook blau: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Ein richtiges Schnäppchen für den Preis oder?


----------

